# Critter Nation vs Ferret Nation?



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm wanting to expand my rats current living space. I'm looking at two cages- Ferret nation and Critter nation.
Not sure what the differences are though, other than the appearance of the cage. Anybody know? And which do you think is better?
I have 3 boy rats and plan on getting more in the future. Thanks 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12458305 this is the one i'm leaning towards..


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

That one's pretty cool. I like how it's on wheels too.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Critter nation has horizontal bars and smaller bar spacing. Ferret Nation has vertical bars and slightly bigger spacing.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd think the Critter Nation would be better because of the smaller bar spacing & it would be easier to hang hammocks and stuff on 
Also then if you ever have baby rats or females at any point in time you don't need to worry that they will be able to escape ^^


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Cool. Guess I'm going with Critter nation. Now to find one under 250 dollars..


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-148-critter-nation-double-unit-162.aspx


----------



## ilymorgannn (May 7, 2012)

I have the critter nation cage, but I purchased the single not the double. And honestly, it's HUGE ! And amazing ! I plan on buying an add-on level in the future, (to make it like the one you pictured) but my rats are just thrilled with the single. It's so roomy and they love climbing on the bars. The bar space is 1/2" which is good since we have a new litter of babies, they can't escape. I think small bar spacing would be better for the rats, because they love to climb. All in all, go for the critter nation, not the ferret nation.


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

That is the cage I'm saving up for. I am also happy about the ability to add-on and make it bigger (as I agree with the adage bigger is better) This thread is getting me excited about getting one myself!


----------

